# What kind of horse is in the movie Water for Elephants?



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

It's this horse. I didn't see the movie but the scene with Reese and this horse looks beautiful.

Anyone see the movie? 

I can't figure out the breed.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

i would say some spanish breed... most likely lusitano (sp?). gorgeous horses, horrid movie... lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd say its a Adalusian or Lustiano. 

I wanted to see the movie but my mom went to see it with her friend and forbid me from seeing it. (seeing as I am sensitive when it comes to the treatment of horses)


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't know Water for Elephants, the movie is in the theatres. I read the book and it was a wonderful read. Gotta check out if it is in our local theatre.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Lippizan, maybe?


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

the pic posted looks like andalusian to me, i seen the movie awhile ago and all i remember was thinking, in the book they were arabians, and these horses in the movie were clearly not arabians. lol.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not a Lipizzaner, no. I would go with the lucitano or andalusian.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

That's interesting that that book had arabs and the movie didn't. Don't little things like that drive you crazy?

I have a hard time telling Lippizzaner, Andalusian and lusitano apart sometimes. Like this horse, I just can't tell.
When I first saw Lord of the Rings, I knew Gandalf had an Andalusian. But this one has a different type face to me. 
That's a shame the movie is just eh. I was looking forward to it. I saw Reese in an interview and she said that it was less intimidating working with the elephants than the horses because the elephants move slower. I can totally see how that would be.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Andalusian is my guess. Lippizanners have bigger "tummies" usually.`


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Andalusian is my guess. Lippizanners have bigger "tummies" usually.`


yup. 



> I have a hard time telling Lippizzaner, Andalusian and lusitano apart sometimes.
> ​


SOodo I, but not with Lipizzaners. Andalusians and lusitanos look the same to me, but I find Lipizzaners have a particular look to them.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

The horse is definitely an Andalusian. Here is a picture and short description of the breed. 









I know a breeder of Lippizans and a breeder of Andalusians in our immediate region. I can tell the difference in both breeds as the Lippizan has a more refined and elegant way of going, however I've seen them only in Dressage test.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

That's it! Thank you! It was really bugging me!


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Don't forget about this guy! Look how patient he's being with her! Gotta love those black and white Paints!


----------

